# Quotes admiring Quietness



## QuietYetHappy (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi I kno theres a similar sticky thread like this but I thought I`d do a thread specifically on the virtues of being a quiet person. So here are a few I know 

Stephen King-"Quiet people have the loudest minds"
"It is better to remain silent at the risk of being thought a fool, than to talk abd remove all doubt of it"-Maurice Switzer
"Sometimes quiet people have a lot to say. But they dont open up to just anybody"
Weak people talk and do not act, strong people act and keep quiet
The best cure for the body is a quiet mind
The monotomy and solitude of a quiet life stimulates the creative mind-Albert Einstein


Funny one, saw it on Twitter-An introverts iPhone is like Batmans utility belt

Feel free to add your own


----------



## Paloma55 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is my favorite recent quote about "silence."

_*Before you speak, think: Is it necessary? Is it true? Is it kind? Will it hurt anyone? Will it improve on the silence?*_* ~~ Sai Baba, guru
*
I just adore that last line ... Will it improve on the silence?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

'One quiet man can see what a vast army can not'


----------



## QuietYetHappy (Dec 26, 2013)

Dont waste words on people who deserve your silence. Sometimes the most powerful thing you can say is nothing at all

Silence is a gift. Learn to value its essence

If you dont understand my silence, how will you understand my words?

Silence and Smile are two powerful tools-Smile is the way to solve problems and silence is the way to avoid problems


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Paloma55 said:


> This is my favorite recent quote about "silence."
> 
> _*Before you speak, think: Is it necessary? Is it true? Is it kind? Will it hurt anyone? Will it improve on the silence?*_* ~~ Sai Baba, guru
> *
> I just adore that last line ... Will it improve on the silence?


I love this quote - thank you. If I feel brave on Sunday morning I will stand up & share it at my meeting.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

fav

“If you're an introvert, you also know that the bias against quiet can cause deep psychic pain. As a child you might have overheard your parents apologize for your shyness. Or at school you might have been prodded to come "out of your shell" -that noxious expression which fails to appreciate that some animals naturally carry shelter everywhere they go, and some humans are just the same.”


----------

